# Aspire X-Infinity Temp display?



## slamminuk (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi All

Just wondering if someone can help me with a little problem with my PC case. I've got a Aspire X-Infinity case, http://aspireusa.net/product.php?pid=99 I've connected most wires and cables to my motherboard.

But now I have one spare connector which is for the front temprature display on the case, where does this one connect to on the mobo? The temp display is a 2 pin connector. Here is a screenshot of the layout of pins of my mobo 

http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k151/slamminuk/mobo.jpg

I would've thought it would go into the 'Message LED/Power/Sleep LED but i've got the Power LED in there. But also to the left of the F_Panel pins there is a 3 pin Power LED too?! So i'm a little confused.

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## slamminuk (Jun 13, 2007)

Ok don't worry, i have just found an extra part that it needs to go into and it now works.


----------



## slamminuk (Jun 13, 2007)

Does anyone know what this is for? 

http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k151/slamminuk/DSC00178.jpg

It also came with my case


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

thats a case speaker (for error codes from the motherboard)


----------



## slamminuk (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh ok, i wondered what them speaker pins were for! nice one cheers


----------

